# Hello, I am new here. This is my first try at Macro photography.



## LightSspeed (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 25, 2016)

Not bad, you got the spider head/body in focus.
What are you shooting with ?


----------



## LightSspeed (Oct 26, 2016)

Pentax K5


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 26, 2016)

Lens ?


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2016)

Very good result for a first time; lighting is well controlled, focus is well placed and the spider sends the creeps up my spine (which means a good thing in terms of a spider photo - then again could just be the species of spider doing that to me)


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes not bad at all and gives me the creeps to,now where is my flame thrower.


----------



## LightSspeed (Oct 27, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Lens ?


Pentax- smc-dfa- macro- 100mm wr


----------

